# Pictures of lego plow trucks



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

Ok since we are on the we are so bored we are posting pics of anything snow related mood right now. Here are some lego snow plow and sander trucks I built when I was 14, they have been sitting on my shelfs for years collecting dust.

Post pics of your lego plow trucks.

First the fleet.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

Dodge 2500 with a blizzard 860 and Western tornado


----------



## Dakota2004 (Jun 12, 2006)

thats what Im talking about i wish i had pictures of mine!! I see the skid steers in the back ground you have all the models huh


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

Isuzu Cab over with a Western Unimount 8.6' and Western 8' Ice Breaker spreader


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

10 wheeler with 10' fisher plow.


----------



## Dakota2004 (Jun 12, 2006)

eveyone has to love those toys! I'm glad Im not the only one who made plow trucks and drew them, my parents just found it hilarious of how interested I was with trucks and plows, and still now i am.


You know what you need to get is the Sunoco model of the tow truck with the plow, that has the flashers and sirens


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

Heavy hook lift comeplete 10' Flink two way blade and roll off mounted 10' western ice breaker spreader.


----------



## S & A Landscaping & Plo (Dec 2, 2006)

*To Much Time*

TO MUCH TIME ON THE HANDS


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

itsgottobegreen;340987 said:


> Heavy hook lift comeplete 10' Flink two way blade and roll off mounted 10' western ice breaker spreader.


I think you would have been happier with the HI-WAY instead.


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

Does Lego still make those?Or make plow trucks?


RCGM
Brad


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

ROCKY H;341006 said:


> TO MUCH TIME ON THE HANDS


i agree but with no snow thats what happens.


----------



## Boast Enterpris (Oct 26, 2003)

I think those are awesome!!! I have looked at the stores for a long time and can't find anything like that. Keep up the good work.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

ROCKY H;341006 said:


> TO MUCH TIME ON THE HANDS


I was 14 when I built them, I only cut 10 lawns then, no girlfriend, no car, lived in boston so it was always cold with no snow to do something outside, etc, So I spent hours building lego stuff.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

OH man i had the sickest one when i was younger! It was like a 1:16 scale like 18" long. The truck was from a kit that was supposed to make a tractor trailer towing a plane. I extended the wheel base added a salter and 4 way plow. Damnit i wish i didnt take it apart!


----------



## jmurphy (Nov 30, 2005)

Izuzu Cab over, Fisher 9' plow, Bobcat Skid steer Fisher EZ Vee plow. Man I need snow....lol.


----------



## DSLND (Feb 18, 2006)

I got a whole landscaping fleet!! LOL -Mitch-


----------



## DSLND (Feb 18, 2006)

Another! ---------------------


----------



## DSLND (Feb 18, 2006)

More!------------------------------


----------



## DSLND (Feb 18, 2006)

Another! ----------------------------------------


----------



## DSLND (Feb 18, 2006)

Last One of the old shop. I built a whole new shop yesterday! -Mitch-


----------



## DSLND (Feb 18, 2006)

Oh yeah forgot this one of the new cutting rig! -Mitch-


----------



## DSLND (Feb 18, 2006)

Billy Goat Leaf Loader.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

*Just a few...*

4 from the fleet


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

sooo ..... uhhhh ..... no Super Lawn Truck .. hehehe ..... wish i still had my 10 gallons of lego's ... best toy in the world to step on bear footed ..... in the night time .. great building pics ...


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

I had a rather vivid and detail-oriented imagination. Hence, I became an engineer....


----------



## Dakota2004 (Jun 12, 2006)

groundbreakers;341173 said:


> sooo ..... uhhhh ..... no Super Lawn Truck .. hehehe ..... wish i still had my 10 gallons of lego's ... best toy in the world to step on bear footed ..... in the night time .. great building pics ...


Thanks for those great memories youjust brought back, my feet hurt just thinking about it:crying:


----------



## KSlandscaper (Dec 15, 2005)




----------



## KSlandscaper (Dec 15, 2005)




----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

Wow, KSlandscaper, you have by far, the most elaborate setup here. Is your real-life setup as ostentatious?


----------



## doh (Sep 23, 2003)

I thought you meant real trucks with red doors, white boxes, and blue cabs. kinda like mine.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

couldn't let you guys have all the fun!! :waving:

black pickup w/ fisher blade and dump trailer

black, double axle dumper with 10ft fisher MC blade


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

Ok I got to see more of the back of the push box on the backhoe. How did you get that to mount to the bucket? 

I probably will go get out the rest of my legos contruction stuff I have built. All are very scale built models. 

Might help if we got some snow.


----------



## jazak (Mar 12, 2006)

I've got to get some up soon. lol

Nice rigs BTW.


----------

